# I swear I didn't throw it!!!



## Kirk (Nov 20, 2002)

.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Nov 20, 2002)

*YIKES!!!* :anic:


----------



## Elfan (Nov 20, 2002)

Now I'm sorry to say that one looks fake:-(  Angle and focus on the sign seem soff.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> 
> *Now I'm sorry to say that one looks fake:-(  Angle and focus on the sign seem soff. *



It's just the chilling thought that counts...:anic:


----------



## andurilking2 (Jun 15, 2003)

your awefully picky elfan


----------



## Jill666 (Jun 15, 2003)

Heh-  

Almost makes you wanna toss something doesn't it.

Here, toothy....

:uhyeah:


----------



## Cthulhu (Jun 15, 2003)

Every place that displays gators in FL (and, surprise, there are many) should be mandated to have that sign.

Imagine how many tourists we could eliminate.

Cthulhu


----------



## Nightingale (Jun 16, 2003)

if its tourist season...

does that mean we can shoot them?


----------



## Cthulhu (Jun 16, 2003)

If you're a native Floridian, you automatically get your license in the mail on your 18th birthday.  If you're a Florida resident, you need to take a test.



Cthulhu


----------



## tonbo (Jun 16, 2003)

So.....is this the testing center for Steve Irwin wanna-be's?

Just curious...... 

Peace--


----------

